# First time shaving- before & after pics



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

So we went ahead and shaved her to about 1/2" -just since it was our first time and all! She looks so much better! What do you think??

Before.....










During....with the help of the kids!










And after! I'm so excited by how much better she looks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She looks good! Nice doe by the way


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She looks great! Very pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice job ! Very pretty girl  BTW , i love your hay feeder/ helpers in the second picture , too cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job!! Lovely girl too!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks! I am still in shock by how different she looks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Isn't crazy how different goats look clipped?
I'm always shocked whenever I clip a goat that I've never clipped before.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She looks good. And your kids put a smile on my face.


----------

